# My 2nd real composition!



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Earlier today, I played a composition with some people in my Theory class which was a final project everyone did.

Here it is!

Serenata Capriccioso for Flute, Viola and Cello:

View attachment Serenata Capriccioso.mp3


I'm counting the group in at the beginning, and my theory teacher is the one speaking at the end. He was saying I didn't need to do an accelerando at the end, although that was my humorous ploy.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Excellent work, with precision timing and execution. Congratulations, Huilunsoittaja, on a job well-done! :cheers:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Very solid miniature, has real life to it.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Very, very good!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

sounds like music to read to.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ooh. I like


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you all! I really appreciate it!

I was trying to make something Russian-sounding, I hope I succeeded.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Thank you all! I really appreciate it!
> 
> I was trying to make something Russian-sounding, I hope I succeeded.


I nearly added before that if I hadn't known better I'd have thought it was Russian. Wasn't sure if you were aiming for it, or if it was your sub-conscious though :lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Ramako said:


> I nearly added before that if I hadn't known better I'd have thought it was Russian. Wasn't sure if you were aiming for it, or if it was your sub-conscious though :lol:


Maybe it was a bit of both.


----------

